# Toys For Tots Ride



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Just thought i would post a pic of this years first annual Toys for Tots ride in Cable, Wisconsin this past weekend. there was about 150 bikes and all togather rised about 7,00 dollars with 355 gifts

We had a great turn out. Please try to come next year..When:October 23th at Cable, Wisconsin


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds like a good ride for a good cause. Glad to hear that yall helped out kids that may not have had a christmas.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome!! :rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what was it like? ride? parade? that's cool for the kids. as a kid, an empty christmas tree would suck, and i know there's lots of families that have just that


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Yesterday, and others....All trail riding....no parade! even had the cops stopping traffic so we could cross The ride was about 150 miles long with pletty of stops on the trails for smokes drinks what ever and then a stop of lunch....nice trails which included mud water and deeper water and some dirt rode riding... the wheather was great about 70. It was a great big resort we all stay at for a outstanding price 99 bucks for two nights, pool hut tub and all...Saturday night was all you can eat prime rib buffet, following LOTS of door prizes and then they raffled off allot of things also...It was just a great time.


----------

